# Backlog at Home Affairs National Identification System- HANIS and ID sms line down.



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Legalman,
I have been following up on our ID's and I seem to be getting nowhere.I sent an email to Home Affairs on January 5 to follow up on our ID's which have been stuck at HANIS for weeks,and this is, I understand stage 2 of 4 of the ID process.I was referred to someone who told me there is a backlog at HANIS and he again referred me to someone there to make a follow up.I never got through to Hanis,all i was getting was a recorded message asking me to leave a message.I emailed the presidency after that,got no response up to today.On Monday I sent a tweet to the Minister to which he reponded and advised me to email nobuhle the administrative secretary.I emailed her again and she replied saying she would get back to me.No reply up to today.The sms line 32251 is apparently down as well because the messages keep on coming back.The call centre doesn't help much as well,they just ask you to call back in 2 weeks time.Home Affairs is beyond inefficient especially when it comes to dealing with immigration related issues.It seems their system works well for the locals because I think now as a South African you can get your ID or Passport in less than two weeks(correct me if am wrong).What in the world is someone honestly supposed to do if you are being sent from pillar to post!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ConnieJay said:


> Hi Legalman,
> I have been following up on our ID's and I seem to be getting nowhere.I sent an email to Home Affairs on January 5 to follow up on our ID's which have been stuck at HANIS for weeks,and this is, I understand stage 2 of 4 of the ID process.I was referred to someone who told me there is a backlog at HANIS and he again referred me to someone there to make a follow up.I never got through to Hanis,all i was getting was a recorded message asking me to leave a message.I emailed the presidency after that,got no response up to today.On Monday I sent a tweet to the Minister to which he reponded and advised me to email nobuhle the administrative secretary.I emailed her again and she replied saying she would get back to me.No reply up to today.The sms line 32251 is apparently down as well because the messages keep on coming back.The call centre doesn't help much as well,they just ask you to call back in 2 weeks time.Home Affairs is beyond inefficient especially when it comes to dealing with immigration related issues.It seems their system works well for the locals because I think now as a South African you can get your ID or Passport in less than two weeks(correct me if am wrong).What in the world is someone honestly supposed to do if you are being sent from pillar to post!


Pretty sure I noticed that tweet!  You must simply push. Services such as ours can assist to get quicker results, but usually that is a paid service and if you apply enough pressure you will get a result eventually. When did you apply for the IDs?


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Pretty sure I noticed that tweet!  You must simply push. Services such as ours can assist to get quicker results, but usually that is a paid service and if you apply enough pressure you will get a result eventually. When did you apply for the IDs?


Yes applying a lot of pressure does somehow help.We applied on Sept 29 2014 and the application was only captured on November 12,and that was after emailing the minister on Oct 29.My sons and husbands was only captured on Nov 28 after he sent a separate email to the minister,and yet we applied on the same day at Edenvale home affairs.This forum has definitely been of help to us.It has given us an idea of how the Home Affairs system works and how to go about following up on ones application.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Great I had no idea that I could push like this. I will visit the department of horror affairs for my reference. I applied for my ID 3 months ago.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

zizebra said:


> Great I had no idea that I could push like this. I will visit the department of horror affairs for my reference. I applied for my ID 3 months ago.


Yes zizebra use all the means available.You have to keep Home Affairs on their toes.Can you imagine when we applied at Edenvale office,some lady there told us PR verification takes one year,and that we'd only receive the sms with ref. Number after PR verification.If it takes one year,then why didnt the Minister say wait for one year because it takes one year to be captured! How come it was captured after six weeks and that was after querying?There is just no proper system at home affairs,it's unbelievable.If you phone 3 different home affairs officials,you are most likely to get 3 different answers!


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi ConnieJay and everybody alse,

I thought i was the only one in this situation. My application has been at HANIS since 26 Nov 2014. Applications used to take 1-2weeks at this stage and an ID number would then be issued. Everytime i call the call centre, i ask if there are any problems at HANIS that have led to the collapse of the systems. The answer i get is that everything is fine and my ID application is still within the time frames. Therefore they cannot push my case further or ask for answers from HANIS. I am wondering though, if this stage used to take 1-2 weeks, what exactly happened to change that. I used to ask my office of application to push people at head office but in Dec i was told a meeting was held at head office around 20th Dec to discuss the HANIS backlogs. And that this time they cannot helpme since my application is in this mountain of applications that they simply cannot start searching for one application. I think it would put some of us at ease if DHA can communicate that they have problems at HANIS. But as ConnieJay asked, why dont applications of South Africans also delay at this HANIS office. Foreign nationals, i think on this one we are on our own. Let us communicate with representatives of foreign nationals in this department. Remember these people exist even though i do not know them. The minister mentioned that these people were consulted before the new immigration laws came into effect. Please anyone, try to find these people and update us. I will send some info if i have got somewhere.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi ConnieJay and everybody alse,
> 
> I thought i was the only one in this situation. My application has been at HANIS since 26 Nov 2014. Applications used to take 1-2weeks at this stage and an ID number would then be issued. Everytime i call the call centre, i ask if there are any problems at HANIS that have led to the collapse of the systems. The answer i get is that everything is fine and my ID application is still within the time frames. Therefore they cannot push my case further or ask for answers from HANIS. I am wondering though, if this stage used to take 1-2 weeks, what exactly happened to change that. I used to ask my office of application to push people at head office but in Dec i was told a meeting was held at head office around 20th Dec to discuss the HANIS backlogs. And that this time they cannot helpme since my application is in this mountain of applications that they simply cannot start searching for one application. I think it would put some of us at ease if DHA can communicate that they have problems at HANIS. But as ConnieJay asked, why dont applications of South Africans also delay at this HANIS office. Foreign nationals, i think on this one we are on our own. Let us communicate with representatives of foreign nationals in this department. Remember these people exist even though i do not know them. The minister mentioned that these people were consulted before the new immigration laws came into effect. Please anyone, try to find these people and update us. I will send some info if i have got somewhere.


ID applications for both foreign and local applications used to take years. Now it is only for the foreigners/immigrants that it takes very long.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi ConnieJay and everybody alse,
> 
> I thought i was the only one in this situation. My application has been at HANIS since 26 Nov 2014. Applications used to take 1-2weeks at this stage and an ID number would then be issued. Everytime i call the call centre, i ask if there are any problems at HANIS that have led to the collapse of the systems. The answer i get is that everything is fine and my ID application is still within the time frames. Therefore they cannot push my case further or ask for answers from HANIS. I am wondering though, if this stage used to take 1-2 weeks, what exactly happened to change that. I used to ask my office of application to push people at head office but in Dec i was told a meeting was held at head office around 20th Dec to discuss the HANIS backlogs. And that this time they cannot helpme since my application is in this mountain of applications that they simply cannot start searching for one application. I think it would put some of us at ease if DHA can communicate that they have problems at HANIS. But as ConnieJay asked, why dont applications of South Africans also delay at this HANIS office. Foreign nationals, i think on this one we are on our own. Let us communicate with representatives of foreign nationals in this department. Remember these people exist even though i do not know them. The minister mentioned that these people were consulted before the new immigration laws came into effect. Please anyone, try to find these people and update us. I will send some info if i have got somewhere.


My application has been stuck with the fingerprints section since the 4th of Nov 2014. FYI I applied for the ID in April 2014  !! Now a call center agent says the fingerprints people have been having problems with their system and there is a huge backlog of ID apps starting with those that got there in October. They are working on the issue...right ! :blabla::blabla:


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got my reference number and found out that mine is at finger print verification. Unfortunately I am not sure how long its been there. I applied in October.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
Could someone please advise what format the reference number has? I just called HA and they told me that the Ref No starting with 54 is the one that I need, but when entering it into the status check I it does not seem to work.

I have not received a SMS but neither did I previously when my PR was finalized.

I am confused


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Smokey_sa said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please advise what format the reference number has? I just called HA and they told me that the Ref No starting with 54 is the one that I need, but when entering it into the status check I it does not seem to work.
> 
> I have not received a SMS but neither did I previously when my PR was finalized.
> ...


The reference number that you get for your application starts with 000 and it doesn't work on the DHA website status check. There is/was an SMS service that you could use to check the progress of your ID by smsing ID ref number to 32551 - this service hasn't been working for a while now . I didn't get my ref number via SMS as well..I had to go to my office of application to get it.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying. I thought by calling the Office of application they would be able to provide me with the correct one.


----------



## IDBOOK (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all, the struggle continues again. I submitted my ID app in 2014 Nov at the Akasia office. And and only got the sms that it has been captured on the 10 Dec once i had insisted they should capture it since PR's come out already verified. Since then limbo.......I call the call centre and all they tell me is that it has been sent to Head Office but it head Office has not acknowledged receipt as yet. I am now getting worried because I know very well of HA incompetence. Any recourse I can take ??


----------



## tech001 (Jan 17, 2014)

I called the call centre today to find out the progress on my application. They are still taking of the back log. I asked the guy whom i spoke to if they are now processing those applications. He advised that the started on Monday. I dont know how far true is that.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

tech001 said:


> I called the call centre today to find out the progress on my application. They are still taking of the back log. I asked the guy whom i spoke to if they are now processing those applications. He advised that the started on Monday. I dont know how far true is that.


I was also told the same thing when I called on Wednesday.They are working overtime to clear the backlog so I was told.The SMS line is still down by the way.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

*Progress* - I got a second email update from the minister's office about my ID application. It was worked on yesterday and is in the id checking section, last step before finalisation and dispatch. They also sent me my ID number and told me to expect the ID shortly. On the DHA status check, it says my ID is being printed (step 3 of 4). Finally, a light at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> *Progress* - I got a second email update from the minister's office about my ID application. It was worked on yesterday and is in the id checking section, last step before finalisation and dispatch. They also sent me my ID number and told me to expect the ID shortly. On the DHA status check, it says my ID is being printed (step 3 of 4). Finally, a light at the end of the tunnel....


Yes progress also from my side. ID application is with capturing department as of yesterday then off for printing.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all

Update on our application

25 Nov 2014 - Collected PR certificate(verified) and applied for ID's(Akasia).Received sms with ref number after an hour.
17th Dec 2014 - Applications received at Pretoria HO.My husband's sent to fingerprints section,mine reurned to Akasia because there was no office stamp.
20 Jan 2015 - Akasia resent application and was received by Pretoria HO and sent to fingerprints section
02 Feb 2015 - Husband's application done at fingerprints section,sent to a different section for ID number allocation.
My application still with fingerprints department.

After ID number allocation which stage is next?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> 
> Update on our application
> 
> ...


The next stage for you is likely to be marriage section. Mine and that of my wife have been sitting in there since October 2014. It's 12 months since I put in the application. I started to push for it last month.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Bwixie said:


> *Progress* - I got a second email update from the minister's office about my ID application. It was worked on yesterday and is in the id checking section, last step before finalisation and dispatch. They also sent me my ID number and told me to expect the ID shortly. On the DHA status check, it says my ID is being printed (step 3 of 4). Finally, a light at the end of the tunnel....


Hi Bwixie and mrmo, congratulations. Hopefully you will have your IDs soon. My application has also started moving. Left HANIS on 03-02-2015 and is now at “first issue”. Waiting continues.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

*Progress*

There is progress on our applications as well.They left HANIS on 2 Feb and are at first issue.When the applications are at first issue,does that mean they have already passed the marriage section?


----------



## Tipsy (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ConnieJay and everyone 

Tell you what...I am a South African. I applied for the new smart card ID in July 2014 at the Brits office and still have not received any updates on it. The call center is useless, I have emailed everyone on that dha list and still have no joy. There is nothing like better or faster quicker service for anyone...and I mean ANYONE.
No amount of shouting or screaming seems to help. I'm considering legal action. If anyone knows how anyone can go about this please advise. I'm fed up of the service delivery in this country and I'm looking to relocate to Canada once this mess is sorted out.


----------



## Mehluli (Dec 30, 2014)

Can someone assist by giving us the steps that these first time applications go through.
1. Capture
2. PR verification
3. ????
4. ????
an so on.


----------



## mrmo (Oct 28, 2014)

Mehluli said:


> Can someone assist by giving us the steps that these first time applications go through.
> 1. Capture
> 2. PR verification
> 3. ????
> ...


My steps...

1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured into system. Acknowledgement of receipt SMS received
4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office
8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office
9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section (ID Capturing) DHA Head Office
10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office
11. Next stop printing then back to checkers section then ID will be sent to Office of Application...


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> 
> Update on our application
> 
> ...


Hi all

Just an update,my husband's ID number has been allocated.So he has to drive to Akasia to get it.
So it took 9 days at this stage from the fingerprints section.
His application was sent to Paper prep section yesterday.
Anyone knows what happens here?Or why it did not go through the marriage section?

Unfortunately mine is still at the fingerprints section.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just an update,my husband's ID number has been allocated.So he has to drive to Akasia to get it.
> So it took 9 days at this stage from the fingerprints section.
> ...


Does it mean it wont go to the marriage section since we got married here in SA.
That will be great!


----------

